# L'applicarion musique se lance route seule dans mon auto



## PDD (28 Août 2019)

J'ai lancé pour la première fois l'application musique en connectant mon 6s par usb à ma BMW. Depuis à chaque appel téléphonique en auto l'application musique démarre toute seule et la musique de mon Iphone est entendue dans les HP de l'auto. Je dois chaque fois déconnecter la fonction multimédia de l'auto et sélectionner par exemple le lecteur dvd vide pour stopper la musique. Y a t'il une solution pour désactiver cette lecture qui ne se faisait pas avant? Je précise que Waze et le téléphone passent parfaitement dans les HP de l'auto depuis que je les utilisent. Merci de vos avis.


----------

